# Ipad et sa batterie



## S.Jobs (31 Mai 2010)

J'ai quelques interrogations concernant l'utilisation de l'Ipad et plus particulièrement sur la recharge de la batterie.
Est ce que cette dernière se comporte comme celle d'un MBP?
Est ce qu'il faut la calibrer mensuellement tel qu'indiquer sur le site d'Apple? 
Et enfin est ce  que connecter l'Ipad à un mac (ou autres) pour transférer des contenues de façon aléatoire (batterie à 60 ou 35%) peut avoir une incidence sur la durée de vie de la batterie?

Merci


----------



## marvel63 (31 Mai 2010)

Salut Steve,

je n'ai pas encore lu sur le site d'Apple les préconisations pour l'utilisation de la batterie.
En attendant, je fais de même que pour mon iPhone, c'est à dire : *je ne m'en occupe pas*, sauf une fois par mois où je fais un cycle complet. Je branche quand j'en ai besoin, je synchronise quand j'en ai besoin.

Depuis un an ça lui réussit plutôt bien. Idem pour mon MBP.

On va quand même pas se laisser emm... par une batterie


----------



## Arkange (31 Mai 2010)

+1

Les nouvelles batteries n'ont plus d'effet de mémoire. Il suffit de faire un cycle par mois pour le calibrage et c'est tout.


----------

